# marine radio help!



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I bought speakers that are 6.5 inch speakers. My holes in the boat are 5inches. I tried cutting the aluminum with avation snips,only to fail. Is there a easier way to cut the aluminum in the boat and make the holes 1 inch bigger? Any one else run in to this?


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

They do make adapters for that. Try an auto audio store near you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm confused... Your speakers are half an inch smaller than your current holes... what are you enlarging?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i used a hand held jigsaw and it was very easy.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I see the correction now. I too would recommend a jig saw with a metal blade. Tin snips work fine on thinner metal but can be a pain on fixed material. Flip the speaker so the magnet is facing you and trace out the outline of the flange, then make your inner radius to cut. This way you can see if you're getting squirrely with the saw and cutting too much off. If you get close, you can use a dremel tool to finish removing material for a final fit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a good jig saw is the way to go. if you got one that the head turns so much the better. I would use a metal blade with large teeth and have extra blades as the aluminum will clog the teeth on the blades. does this make sense?? LOL. but the metal blades made to cut hard metal have fine teeth the blades made to cut soft metal have larger teeth. these are the blades you want.
sherman


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

use the fine tooth blade... cuts like butta


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Used a saw, one handed reciprocating saw. small one. that did the trick.
Now looking for a mounting kit. this opening is 8.5 x 3.25 alumacraft. anyone know where i can buy one?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try amazon .com or ebay. you may need to insulate the radio from the aluminum hull before instaling it .


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe something here will work: http://www.iboats.com/Marine-Stereo-Cases-Enclosures-Housings-Mounts/dm/view_id.803662


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Heres the finished project. I went to american plastics. Don did a awesome job on my stereo cut out. He took the template i gave him, and made a exact cut out with holes included, and put the radio holder in the middle,there it is! Thanks Don


----------

